# -Application Error - 0xc0000005



## kaleestah (Jul 12, 2005)

Please Help!

I am running xp home w/sp2 on my pc. Many programs won't run. Some work and others don't. The ones that don't work, when I try to open something, I get the 0xc0000005 error. For example, I will double click the norton antivirus icon on my taskbar and a small window pops up saying 

"NMain.exe - Application Error .. The Application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application."

I click ok and the window pops up again. I click ok again and it goes away. This also happens when I do ctrl+alt+del. I can't open the taskmanager. The same error (but with taskmgr.exe in the heading) appears. I have to click twice to close it. When I right click on my desktop and click on properties I get the same error (with rundll32.exe in the heading). I get the rundll32.exe error when trying to access anything in the control panel. I can't open the add/remove programs without getting the error. When I try to install something I get the (msiexec.exe) 0xc0000005 error also.

I don't understand why some programs work and others don't. IE and firefox both work and my internet connection is fine. I also can't access very much through the run command. I type in msconfig and nothing happens. 

With my norton antivirus, I can't access it but it still works. I know this because a scheduled system check up runs everyday at 5:30 pm. I was able to run a virus scan through one button checkup. The scan came up clean. I also ran ad-aware se pro, Microsoft antispyware, and spybot and they came up with nothing also. So I don't think it is a virus or malware. 

This problem started about 2 days ago. I don't know what caused it. Since it started happening though, I sometimes also have trouble booting up. Sometimes the windows boot screen will take 10-15 minutes. I also have trouble restarting/shutting down. It takes long and the taskmgr program not responding - end now - screen will pop up multiple times for different programs. I also think that maybe some things aren't loading right on startup. Before this problem, when I logged in to my user account, it would take a little longer for the startup programs to load...(not really long or anything) Now when I log in...everything is done loading very quickly. I think that some things aren't loading correctly. 

Though I couldn't access msconfig through the run command, I checked my startup programs through microsoft antispyware and spybot. Everything looked fine. I couldn't load the taskmgr to look at the running processes so I used the adaware process watch. It was kind of complicated to understand so I just used the microsoft antispyware to view the processes. I think everything looked ok. I didn't notice anything suspicious.

I have tried various things to try to fix this problem, but since I don't know what exactly is causing this problem, I haven't been successful. I have run windows update, updated my anti-virus, and run a disc check twice. I have tried to restore my computer to a previous date twice and been unsuccessful. I did a Google search and didn't find anything relevant.

I can go into safe mode and everything seems to work okay. I don't get the 0xc0000005 error and I can use the run command and access the msconfig utility. I don't know what to do to fix this problem. I don't know if there is a problem with the registry or startup services or what....

I hope I have described everything sufficiently. If anyone knows a solution, please respond. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in msconfig untick the boxes one at a time and rebooting to try and isolate what is causing the problem
start with norton


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

There are several viruses out there that "blow up" Norton. This sounds like one of them. If you can get online, try the free virus scan below.


----------



## kaleestah (Jul 12, 2005)

dai said:


> in msconfig untick the boxes one at a time and rebooting to try and isolate what is causing the problem
> start with norton


I have gone into safe mode and unticked all the boxes in the startup menu. I rebooted and still get the error. I can't even use windows notepad or calculator without getting the 0xc0000005 application error. I also disabled norton's services and it didn't help.




Terrister said:


> There are several viruses out there that "blow up" Norton. This sounds like one of them. If you can get online, try the free virus scan below.


I have done scans with Norton antivirus, Trend Micro, Microsoft Antispyware, Spybot, and Ad-aware SE Pro. None found spyware/malware/viruses.


Any more suggestions? I appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the run box type
sfc /scannow
and press enter


----------



## kaleestah (Jul 12, 2005)

Everytime I try to enter sfc /scannow into the run command I get the application error. I have tried doing it in safe mode but had no luck there either. I type it in and hit enter. A window pops open and quickly closes. The window basically flashes on the screen.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

follow greyknights instructions here
http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm
if the experts do not find anything,then do a repair install,but it does sound like an infection


----------

